# Last suggestions for my build? 1000$ gaming pc



## Akruze (Oct 13, 2019)

Any advice would be much appreciated.
No intentions on OC anything. Don't need rgb stuff or tempered glass.
Main goal is for the pc to be relevant for at least 4 years.

PCPartPicker Part List

*CPU:* AMD Ryzen 5 3600 3.6 GHz 6-Core Processor  ($194.89 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* ASRock B450M Pro4-F Micro ATX AM4 Motherboard  ($71.00 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Patriot Viper 4 16 GB (2 x 8 GB) DDR4-3200 Memory  ($64.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Sabrent Rocket 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive  ($109.98 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon RX 5700 XT 8 GB PULSE Video Card  ($419.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Fractal Design Meshify C ATX Mid Tower Case  ($89.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* EVGA BQ 600 W 80+ Bronze Certified Semi-modular ATX Power Supply  ($55.88 @ OutletPC)
*Total:* $1006.72
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2019-10-12 20:17 EDT-0400_


Due to my country being lame I can only order things from Amazon and Newegg.


Edit:
Per the suggestions, I picked a different MOBO and PSU.

PCPartPicker Part List
*Motherboard:* ASRock B450 Pro4 ATX AM4 Motherboard ($89.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Antec High Current Gamer Gold 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply ($108.99 @ Newegg)
*Total:* $1078.82
* Maybe switch the PSU for the RM650x?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 13, 2019)

Nobody can predict what can happen in 4 years. I got 6 years out of a 3930k setup but that was because Intel had no competition and constantly released trash. Intel are now playing catch up. while AMD are on a roll. Who knows where tech will be in 4  years time with them.

Everything looks ok to me - you might want to consider adding in a regular hard drive for non important stuff.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 13, 2019)

I think most everything there is good!

I am not familiar with Sabrent, but that really means nothing.

The memory may over clock, or pay a bit more for 3600 memory. The CPU's IFS runs at a max speed of 1800, for the best you can get from that thing, 3600 speed DDR is the way to go!

Sapphire Pulse is a Very Good card, I always hear good things about Sapphire and their Customer Service.

The Meshify cases are top tier air flow in a very well put together case.

PSU? Well, it is TRUE. You get what you pay for with PSU's. I have recently tended towards the Gold varieties lately. I haven't had the worst luck with PSU's but, whenever someone offers me a computer that doesn't work, I currently have 5 littering my apartment, most have dead PSU's of some lesser quality.

Otherwise, overall, very solid build!


----------



## Melvis (Oct 13, 2019)

I think pretty much everything you have listed is fine and will do the job for you well and will be fine in 4yrs time, honestly on a AM4 socket I think you can make the system go for a very long time, I cant see myself upgrading my AM4 system to another socket till around 2025, so I think you be sweet!


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 13, 2019)

Akruze said:


> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> No intentions on OC anything. Don't need rgb stuff or tempered glass.
> Main goal is for the pc to be relevant for at least 4 years.
> 
> ...


nice plan, no rgb no glass, only performance aspect mentioned, you wont dissapoint on amd cpu&gpu combo, simple&clean
hmm just notice that 5700xt pricetag $420 for sapphire pulse model? how come is cheaper than prictag on my country, you need to spend atleash $480 for a regular blower type at here


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2019)

Looks good to me!


----------



## n-ster (Oct 13, 2019)

If it were mine, I'd consider an RM550x - RM650x style PSU for quality and low noise levels.

While I am an AsRock fanboy, in reality their lower end B450s aren't as great usually. Personally prefer ATX motherboards since mATX is such a small market nowadays that effect isn't put in that form factor. MSI are known to be king of B450s power wise. I also like invest in nice motherboards though so I'm not the best person to ask xD otherwise I'd be like yea go get the AsRock x470 Taichi even though you probably don't need half of what it offers.

I also like having nice CPU coolers like the Dark Rock Slim / 4 / Pro 4 / Noctua etc. Noise levels, temps, boost clocks better (ie sort of like an OC).

Finally, personally prefer paying more for the GPUs that have good cooling solutions. Dunno anything about the recent GPUs so yours might already be a good one, but otherwise same reason as CPU cooler but more important for games obviously.

None of these are things you need I would think, but certainly could be nice QoL upgrades in my opinion.


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2019)

n-ster said:


> If it were mine, I'd consider an RM550x - RM650x style PSU for quality and low noise levels.
> 
> While I am an AsRock fanboy, in reality their lower end B450s aren't as great usually. Personally prefer ATX motherboards since mATX is such a small market nowadays that effect isn't put in that form factor. MSI are known to be king of B450s power wise. I also like invest in nice motherboards though so I'm not the best person to ask xD otherwise I'd be like yea go get the AsRock x470 Taichi even though you probably don't need half of what it offers.
> 
> ...


Actually well spotted o; the mATX board I’d also recommend a proper ATX board considering you’re buying a Mid Tower no need to skimp on a “tiny” board sacrificing possible quality and features.


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 13, 2019)

again whats rm550/570, 550 of malaysia ringgit curency?


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 13, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> again whats rm550/570, 550 of malaysia ringgit curency?


Not sure your question? Is this a currency conversion you’re after?





						Xe Currency Converter - Live Exchange Rates Today
					

Calculate live currency and foreign exchange rates with the free Xe Currency Converter. Convert between all major global currencies, precious metals, and crypto with this currency calculator and view the live mid-market rates.




					www.xe.com


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 13, 2019)

INSTG8R said:


> Not sure your question? Is this a currency conversion you’re after?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i never use corsair model, didnt knew abt it, sry my bad


----------



## PLSG08 (Oct 13, 2019)

For storage personally I'd consider having a boot drive (a 120gb ssd or 256 at most) and having a storage drive (1tb or 2tb) this way you can easily reinstall windows without worrying about your personal files in case something screws up.

Other than that the build looks like its gonna last a that much time or even more depending on use case.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 13, 2019)

Akruze said:


> Any advice would be much appreciated.
> No intentions on OC anything. Don't need rgb stuff or tempered glass.
> Main goal is for the pc to be relevant for at least 4 years.
> 
> ...




evga 700 gd is 80 plus gold 700w over at newegg for only 60 bucks. i'd get that over that bronze one.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 13, 2019)

I think its more than nice as concept... but have 2 suggestions.
1. A B450 board would need a BIOS/UEFI upgrade to the latest to be Ryzen 3000 compatible. If that board has a QFlash button then ok, otherwise you need older Ryzen to flash it. I personaly dont like low-end mATX boards if there is space in the case.
2. The PSU should be a 650W and Gold rated if possible. It is THE most important part of any PC, and my recommendation is never to load one more than 60% for longevity and sustainability.
60% of 600W is 360W. This hardware combo could hit 380~400W. Its not far off the 60% of the 600W, ok with that, but at least get a quality gold rated one.

I can understand that the OP has set a price point (1000$), and by some choises was trying to cut corners in order to get the desired performance within that point. If possible to add a 50~100$ for another board and PSU would be really nice.
If he cant its ok... but he must consider the BIOS flashing need of B450


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 13, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> I think its more than nice as concept... but have 2 suggestions.
> 1. A B450 board would need a BIOS/UEFI upgrade to the latest to be Ryzen 3000 compatible. If that board has a QFlash button then ok, otherwise you need older Ryzen to flash it. I personaly dont like low-end mATX boards if there is space in the case.
> 2. The PSU should be a 650W and Gold rated if possible. It is THE most important part of any PC, and my recommendation is never to load one more than 60% for longevity and sustainability.
> 60% of 600W is 360W. This hardware combo could hit 380~400W. Its not far off the 60% of the 600W, ok with that, but at least get a quality gold rated one.
> ...




also B550 boards come out in like 1-2 weeks... might as well wait at this point.


----------



## jesdals (Oct 13, 2019)

I would change to 3600mhz memory it should not be to much more


----------



## Akruze (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks for all the comments guys! 
I would change for an Atx MOBO and a better PSU. Any suggestions? 
I also consider adding a 126/256 GB SSD for the OS, is that an overkill? 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Nobody can predict what can happen in 4 years. I got 6 years out of a 3930k setup but that was because Intel had no competition and constantly released trash. Intel are now playing catch up. while AMD are on a roll. Who knows where tech will be in 4  years time with them.
> 
> Everything looks ok to me - you might want to consider adding in a regular hard drive for non important stuff.


True but by being relevant I meant to still be able play new games and run most programs on good performance (not necessarily ultra HD 4k res but good enough to play) 



Arjai said:


> I think most everything there is good!
> 
> I am not familiar with Sabrent, but that really means nothing.
> 
> ...


How significant are the performance of the CPU with the 3600mhz compared against 3200mhz? 
Can you recommend on a good PSU with a decent price tag? 



potato580+ said:


> nice plan, no rgb no glass, only performance aspect mentioned, you wont dissapoint on amd cpu&gpu combo, simple&clean
> hmm just notice that 5700xt pricetag $420 for sapphire pulse model? how come is cheaper than prictag on my country, you need to spend atleash $480 for a regular blower type at here


Don't forget import taxes and shipping! Which are high.. 



n-ster said:


> If it were mine, I'd consider an RM550x - RM650x style PSU for quality and low noise levels.
> 
> While I am an AsRock fanboy, in reality their lower end B450s aren't as great usually. Personally prefer ATX motherboards since mATX is such a small market nowadays that effect isn't put in that form factor. MSI are known to be king of B450s power wise. I also like invest in nice motherboards though so I'm not the best person to ask xD otherwise I'd be like yea go get the AsRock x470 Taichi even though you probably don't need half of what it offers.
> 
> ...


The 3600 stock cooler should be good as well as Sapphires Pulse cooling. 
The RM650x was there before but it was almost double the price.. 
How about MSI's PRO-VDH? Is that a good alternative? 



INSTG8R said:


> Actually well spotted o; the mATX board I’d also recommend a proper ATX board considering you’re buying a Mid Tower no need to skimp on a “tiny” board sacrificing possible quality and features.


What would be a good ATX? 



PLSG08 said:


> For storage personally I'd consider having a boot drive (a 120gb ssd or 256 at most) and having a storage drive (1tb or 2tb) this way you can easily reinstall windows without worrying about your personal files in case something screws up.
> 
> Other than that the build looks like its gonna last a that much time or even more depending on use case.


I was considering that but I didn't want to spend more money.. I usually backup my data and don't reinstall Windows too much.. How important is it to have a separate SSD for the OS? 



lynx29 said:


> evga 700 gd is 80 plus gold 700w over at newegg for only 60 bucks. i'd get that over that bronze one.


Isn't 700W a bit too much power?



Zach_01 said:


> I think its more than nice as concept... but have 2 suggestions.
> 1. A B450 board would need a BIOS/UEFI upgrade to the latest to be Ryzen 3000 compatible. If that board has a QFlash button then ok, otherwise you need older Ryzen to flash it. I personaly dont like low-end mATX boards if there is space in the case.
> 2. The PSU should be a 650W and Gold rated if possible. It is THE most important part of any PC, and my recommendation is never to load one more than 60% for longevity and sustainability.
> 60% of 600W is 360W. This hardware combo could hit 380~400W. Its not far off the 60% of the 600W, ok with that, but at least get a quality gold rated one.
> ...


1. I'm planning on buying the MOBO from a shop so I'd rather pay some more and let them do the flashing either way. I heard that recently the boards are manufactured already flashed though. 
2. Noted. Any suggestions on a PSU?


----------



## PLSG08 (Oct 13, 2019)

Akruze said:


> I was considering that but I didn't want to spend more money.. I usually backup my data and don't reinstall Windows too much.. How important is it to have a separate SSD for the OS?



well to save money you could buy a 128 gb boot drive, and a 1tb traditional hard drive. Here where I live I could get both for around $80-$90. Its not really mandatory but for me in case something like a big windows update screws something in my system (given how MS has done updates recently), I could easily do a fresh install.

EDIT: For mobo I'm currently using the AsRock b450M Steel Legend. Supports Ryzen 3000 out of the box.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 13, 2019)

If your going to buy a b450 motherboard then buy one of the MSI _*b450 MAX *_series, they just released this year and has the latest bios pre installed for max compatibility out of the box

I would also recommend you go for the RM650x PSU, just make sure its the 2018 model, it is 160mm in length and has 10 year warranty instead of 7 years that of the old model


----------



## Akruze (Oct 13, 2019)

PLSG08 said:


> well to save money you could buy a 128 gb boot drive, and a 1tb traditional hard drive. Here where I live I could get both for around $80-$90. Its not really mandatory but for me in case something like a big windows update screws something in my system (given how MS has done updates recently), I could easily do a fresh install.
> 
> EDIT: For mobo I'm currently using the AsRock b450M Steel Legend. Supports Ryzen 3000 out of the box.


Haha yeah good point there with MS updates.. I'll consider it.
That's good to know! But its a mAtx, someone said here its better to look at ATX and MSI ones.
Are you pleased with your MOBO?


Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> If your going to buy a b450 motherboard then buy one of the MSI _*b450 MAX *_series, they just released this year and has the latest bios pre installed for max compatibility out of the box
> 
> I would also recommend you go for the RM650x PSU, just make sure its the 2018 model, it is 160mm in length and has 10 year warranty instead of 7 years that of the old model


I'll take the RM650x then.
Regarding the MOBO, how's the PRO-VDH Max? Compared to the Tomahawk Max and the ASRock Steel Legend mAtx/ATX


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 13, 2019)

This is a new one (2019) and with -20$ promo discount but its not modular. (51$)





						EVGA GD (2019) 700 W 80+ Gold Certified ATX Power Supply
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				




This is a semi-modular (77$)





						EVGA 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Semi-modular ATX Power Supply
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				




...and a full modular (87$)





						Cooler Master MWE Gold 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply
					






					pcpartpicker.com
				




For a board, how about this one (85$) with plenty staff and kind of important the place of the NVMe slot above the first PCIE to keep the SSD cool as possible. Still needs a BIOS flash I think for 3000 series.





						MSI B450 Gaming Plus ATX AM4 Motherboard
					






					pcpartpicker.com


----------



## Arjai (Oct 13, 2019)

regarding 3600 speed Memory and the CPU  IFS, or memory fabric, I have included this Video edit of Jayz 2 cents. Paul's Hardware, Linus and many others have YouTube videos describing the benefits of 1:1 DDR and IFS speeds. 

Pertinent info starts at 13:27 of the video.


----------



## refillable (Oct 13, 2019)

Don't aim for being relevant for 4 years. Aim for getting the best that you can get right now, for the money that you have with as little issue as possible.

Here are some of my suggestions

SSD: Go for the Intel 660p. I don't randomly pick SSDs, so I guess this is just for personal preference. But, hey, it's cheaper, so why not?
PSU: Take a look at the Bitfenix Formula Gold. It's 20 bucks more but I think it's where you should be when you want a reliable 4 year operation.
Case: I'd go for the NZXT H510. Very similar but 20 bucks cheaper.

The rest looks okay to me.


----------



## Akruze (Oct 14, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> This is a new one (2019) and with -20$ promo discount but its not modular. (51$)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's EVGA's warranty? Is it worldwide? No one in my country sells their PSUs.. 
That cooler master psu seems good though. 
I don't mind flashing the MOBO. How's the one you suggested compared to the PRO-VDH and the Steel Legend? Same price range. 


Arjai said:


> regarding 3600 speed Memory and the CPU  IFS, or memory fabric, I have included this Video edit of Jayz 2 cents. Paul's Hardware, Linus and many others have YouTube videos describing the benefits of 1:1 DDR and IFS speeds.
> 
> Pertinent info starts at 13:27 of the video.


Thanks! Very informative. 



refillable said:


> Don't aim for being relevant for 4 years. Aim for getting the best that you can get right now, for the money that you have with as little issue as possible.
> 
> Here are some of my suggestions
> 
> ...


The 660p gets slower once I reach 80% of it. If I'd save on the SSD I'd rather go with the crucial 1p
Regarding the PSU, I did consider that model but I heard BitFenix's warranty isn't the best and I'm not sure its worldwide. The Corsair one is, even if I buy it from a retailer while abroad on holidays.
I am in fact abroad on holidays and I think I will buy the RM650x here (Portugal), it costs 106€ and I won't pay shipping and import taxes from Amazon (or overpriced amount from a local store). 
* I live in Israel, VAT is 17%, shipping varies 
The Meshify C isn't much more expensive in the stores and it has better airflow so I think I'd rather stick with it


----------



## WHOFOUNDFUNGUS (Oct 14, 2019)

I know you stated that you don't need tempered glass but I snagged a very nice case with real tempered glass that is full size for nearly half the price of your fractal design case, brand new. It's an AZZA TITAN 240. I don't know if you can get it at NewEgg anymore but that is where I got mine.


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 14, 2019)

Akruze said:


> How's EVGA's warranty? Is it worldwide? No one in my country sells their PSUs..
> That cooler master psu seems good though.
> I don't mind flashing the MOBO. How's the one you suggested compared to the PRO-VDH and the Steel Legend? Same price range.


Here in Greece EVGA’s warranty is 3 years for PSUs.

All those boards seem nice. The MSI B450 Gaming Plus ATX has a little more features, except RGB (personally I don’t care) and has the BIOS flashback button I see that now. You can bios flash it without any cpu installed. And it’s very convenient if the board hang for any reason and don’t post or clear cmos. In general MSI has a very good line of B450 boards.


----------



## n-ster (Oct 14, 2019)

I'd still suggest RM550x over the 650 if there is a decent price difference


----------



## refillable (Oct 14, 2019)

The Asrock Pro 4 is a much better choice than the PRO-VDH or the Steel Legend. 

The Meshify C is fine as well if that's the case. I thought you were buying parts in the US. 

As for the SSD, I think I changed my mind, Sabrent Rocket has been proven to be quite reliable on Amazon. I made that statement considering that there are very little reviewers covering it, but it turns out that after re-figuring it out having good reviews on Amazon is enough for me. 

I know nothing about warranties in your country, but if you're looking for PSU according to performance and noise, here's my list:

Super Flower Leadex III / Corsair RMx / EVGA Supernova G3 / G2 > Corsair RM (black) / Seasonic Focus Plus > Bitfenix Formula Gold / Seasonic Focus non-modular >  BeQuiet Pure Power / Corsair CX (grey) / Evga Supernova B3

Find anything that has a good warranty and fits your budget.


----------



## Akruze (Oct 15, 2019)

Zach_01 said:


> Here in Greece EVGA’s warranty is 3 years for PSUs.
> 
> All those boards seem nice. The MSI B450 Gaming Plus ATX has a little more features, except RGB (personally I don’t care) and has the BIOS flashback button I see that now. You can bios flash it without any cpu installed. And it’s very convenient if the board hang for any reason and don’t post or clear cmos. In general MSI has a very good line of B450 boards.


Are the evga PSUs reliable? I can't seem to figure out from the reviews. 



refillable said:


> The Asrock Pro 4 is a much better choice than the PRO-VDH or the Steel Legend.
> 
> The Meshify C is fine as well if that's the case. I thought you were buying parts in the US.
> 
> ...


Yes I believe I'll go with the Pro4 

Oh how I wish I had bought parts in the US, so much more than what I have here 

How are the evga PSUs? Reliable? 
Also is the RMX much better than the CX? Its 26€ more and I don't know if its worth it for my needs (not going to OC anything)


----------



## n-ster (Oct 15, 2019)

You don't NEED as good of a PSU as an RMx, but my personal view is to not cheap out on them no matter what. They can slightly affect the longevity of your components, noise levels will be lower, and good PSUs can last such a long time. Still have a very old corsair HX850 silver, from somewhere around 2010-2012, still churning 24x7 on an lga1366 system. Fan is getting noisy now but otherwise it's lovely

For that small of a price difference, I'd say go for it


----------



## refillable (Oct 15, 2019)

Akruze said:


> Are the evga PSUs reliable? I can't seem to figure out from the reviews.
> 
> Yes I believe I'll go with the Pro4
> 
> ...



I believe I explained why the Pro 4 was my much preferred choice before. The RMx is much better than the CX, as far as getting your system running reliably for years is concerned. Gold and above EVGA PSUs are generally reliable, while their bronze and white units are sometimes hit and miss.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 15, 2019)

Akruze said:


> Also is the RMX much better than the CX? Its 26€ more and I don't know if its worth it for my needs (not going to OC anything)


The RMX 2018 is currently the best gold efficiency PSU corsair has made in collaboration with channel well technology OEM


----------

